# ICD 10 code for traumatic bowel perforation



## KSabol (Oct 12, 2016)

How do you code traumatic bowel perforation at anastomosis site? The patient had Whipple surgery in 2013, and a dog jumped on him recently which caused rupture at G-J anastomosis site. I code K91.89 (Complication of digestive system surgery) and S36.438A (Laceration of other part of small intestine). But I don't have confidence in my answer and need your advice. Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 12, 2016)

Its not a complication so I would not use a complication code. Probably add external cause code for the dog part


----------



## KSabol (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you for your help. I really appreciated.


----------

